# للرجال فقط (هل بكيت يوما ما على امرأة احببتها ؟؟؟



## love2be (30 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوعى انهارده صعب شوية ممكن يواجه أى حد فينا بس اما يواجهنا احنا الرجالة بتبقى اصعب بكتير و بالذات لو كانت الدمعة دى نزلت بسبب واحده حبيتها .

من خلال الموضوع ده عايز اعرف رأيكم ف حاجة 

هل تعتبر دموع الرجل على امرأة احبها ضعف ؟
و لو كانت ضعف يبقى ليه ؟


ملحوظة 
انا حبيت اوجه الموضوع ده للرجالة عشان قليل أوى لما بيحصل مع راجل 

أما لو وجهته للبنات فدا شئ عادى بالنسبالهم البنات بتبكى ع الفاضى و ع المليان حساسين لأبعد الحدود مركبين عداد ميه عشان يحسب كمية الدموع اللى بتنزل 
البنت عندها القدرة تبكى 24 ساعة بدون كلل او تعب 
نفسى اعرف بيجيبوا كمية الدموع دى منين 


*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ولا واحد هيقولك اه
في انتظار اعترافات الرداله​*


----------



## love2be (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ياه قد كده الموضوع صعب عليكم 

الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (30 أغسطس 2010)

*اة بكيت على انسانة حبتها حب حقيقى وصادق وتمنتها زوجة*
*ولكن الظروف كانت اقوى منى ومنها وفرقتنا من بعض *


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

*انا لسه محبتش
بس اعتقد لو حبيت واحده وبعد كدا اتفرقنا عن بعض 
هضايق شويه لكن مش هبكى
لان ماربولس يقول"لا يستطيع الشئ ان يضر الانسان مالم يضر الانسان نفسه"
والبابا كيرلس السادس"لا يستطيع شئ ان يكدرنى او يزعجنى لانى محتمى بذلك الحصن الحصين"

شكر للسؤال
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*مفيش بنت تستاهل أصلا

ان اي راحل يبكي ويندم عليها​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفيش بنت تستاهل أصلا
> 
> ان اي راحل يبكي ويندم عليها​*




لالالالا يا مايكل جمله صعبه اوووى دى
اكيد فى بنات تستاهل انو راجل يبكى عليها 
لانو مش كل البنات مش كويسه 
اسف يا مايكل لو ضايقتك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> لالالالا يا مايكل جمله صعبه اوووى دى
> اكيد فى بنات تستاهل انو راجل يبكى عليها
> لانو مش كل البنات مش كويسه
> اسف يا مايكل لو ضايقتك
> ​




*اللي شوفتهم واتعاملت معاهم
ان كان في الكليه او غيره
محدش يستاهل دمعه واحده
لاسباب كتيره مش وقتها هنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

> *انا حبيت اوجه الموضوع ده للرجالة عشان قليل أوى لما بيحصل مع راجل
> 
> أما لو وجهته للبنات فدا شئ عادى بالنسبالهم البنات بتبكى ع الفاضى و ع المليان حساسين لأبعد الحدود مركبين عداد ميه عشان يحسب كمية الدموع اللى بتنزل
> البنت عندها القدرة تبكى 24 ساعة بدون كلل او تعب
> ...




هههههههه  ما هو ده اللى بيطول فى عمرنا

ويخلينات نعيش اكتر منكوا تفريغ الحزن​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

*



مفيش بنت تستاهل أصلا

ان اي راحل يبكي ويندم عليها

أنقر للتوسيع...

 





اللي شوفتهم واتعاملت معاهم
ان كان في الكليه او غيره
محدش يستاهل دمعه واحده
لاسباب كتيره مش وقتها هنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عشان لما اقللك انك معقد

متبقاش تنكر ههههههه​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

> *للرجال فقط *


 
بس انا لازم اغلس

ههههههه

اوعوا حد يزعل من غلاستى​


----------



## mora22 (30 أغسطس 2010)

انا مع مينا يا مايكل 
مش كل البنات يعنى زى بعضها
ياريت كل البنات زى بنت عمك يا مينا:smil16:
بس عموما الراجل لما بيبكى بيكون حساس 
وده مش عيب بالعكس


----------



## minatosaaziz (30 أغسطس 2010)

من رأيي ان البكاء في حالة زي دي هو قمة الضعف وزوال الرجولة....لان مفيش بنت مهما كان هناك حب لو سابتني هابكي عليها ....فالموضوع منتهي  ... وممكن نستثني العاطفيين والرومانسيين والي انفصلوا لاجل الظروف القاهرة ...


> *مفيش بنت تستاهل أصلا
> 
> ان اي راحل يبكي ويندم عليها
> ...................
> ...


أحبك وانت صريح وواثق من نفسك ... متاااابع .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*مش معقد ولا حاجه يابنتي
منا طبيعي هخطب واتجوز بنت 
لو معقد هبعد عن البنات كلهم
كل الحكايه ان انا اتعاملت مع بنات كتير
في الكليه وغيره وللأسف كلهم بلا استثناء
مش يستاهلوا ولاسباب كتير مش وقتها
لو حكيتلك اللي شوفته هتصدقي كلامي
واكيد زي ما مش كل الرجاله وحشيين 
اكيد مش كل البنات وحشيين
ياريت يكون قصدي وصلك يا كوينا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

mora22 قال:


> انا مع مينا يا مايكل
> مش كل البنات يعنى زى بعضها
> ياريت كل البنات زى بنت عمك يا مينا:smil16:
> بس عموما الراجل لما بيبكى بيكون حساس
> وده مش عيب بالعكس




*انا قلت رايي لكوينا فوق

شوفيه ووانتي تعرفي​*


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2010)

love2be قال:


> * بالذات لو كانت الدمعة دى نزلت بسبب واحده حبيتها
> 
> 
> *​



*محصلتش ومش هتحصل
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> من رأيي ان البكاء في حالة زي دي هو قمة الضعف وزوال الرجولة....لان مفيش بنت مهما كان هناك حب لو سابتني هابكي عليها ....فالموضوع منتهي  ... وممكن نستثني العاطفيين والرومانسيين والي انفصلوا لاجل الظروف القاهرة ...
> 
> أحبك وانت صريح وواثق من نفسك ... متاااابع .



*المشكله ان الصراحه بتزعل :heat:​*


----------



## love2be (31 أغسطس 2010)

*هو دا الكلام يا رجالة تقريبا نص المشاركات بتقول ان مفيش بنت تستهال ان حد يبكى عليها 
شكرا جزيلا ع المشاركات الجميلة دى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*  الحقيقه انا رافضه تصنيف الدموع ما بين ذكر وانثى فالدموع هى اولا واخيراً مشاعر انسانيه لا عيب فيها
فالمرأه تبكى وقت الضعف أو الحزن والرجل ايضاً يمر بهذه المشاعر ولا يعيبه ان بكى وقت احساسه بالضعف أو الحزن وبالتأكيد ان فقد حبيبته من حقه ان يبكى فلا حرج فى هذا 
فقد تكون هذه الحبيبه هى حلم عمره   وقد يبكى ندماً على هذه الخساره التى لن يعوضها 
الدموع لا تنتقص من رجولة الرجال ان كانت فى وقتها ولها ظروفها
ميرررسى محمود على موضوعك
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 سبتمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *  الحقيقه انا رافضه تصنيف الدموع ما بين ذكر وانثى فالدموع هى اولا واخيراً مشاعر انسانيه لا عيب فيها
> *



*رأيي تماما

ذكر أو انثى في النهاية كلنا إنسان ومن لا يستطيع ان يبكي لا يستطيع ان يضحك 
كلها مشاعر لا تعيب ابدا على الشخص
رغم اني لم ابكي  على إمرأة أحببتها ولكن إن حدث ما المشكلة !؟
*​


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هل سمع أحدكم بالمثل الذي يقول...

العين التي لا تدمع  لا تُبصر 

تحياتي


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> العين التي لا تدمع  لا تُبصر


ومين قالك اننا مبندمعش انا عن نفسي ببكي بالاشياء البسيطة كالترانيم والالحان والاشعار ... وكل هذا لانه لا يؤثر على كرامتي ويكون نابعا من اثارة عاطفتي ومشاعري واحساسي .
واما ان ابكي لاجل امرأة (مع احترامي لكم طبعا ) فانا افضل الموت قبله ........
خصوصا اذا تركتني ؛ فانا سافقد كرامتي ورجولتي في نظري اذا بكيت لاجل امرأة .ومن المستحيل ان افعل ذلك .


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (5 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> ومين قالك اننا مبندمعش انا عن نفسي ببكي بالاشياء البسيطة كالترانيم والالحان والاشعار ... وكل هذا لانه لا يؤثر على كرامتي ويكون نابعا من اثارة عاطفتي ومشاعري واحساسي .
> واما ان ابكي لاجل امرأة (مع احترامي لكم طبعا ) فانا افضل الموت قبله ........
> خصوصا اذا تركتني ؛ فانا سافقد كرامتي ورجولتي في نظري اذا بكيت لاجل امرأة .ومن المستحيل ان افعل ذلك .


 

من يفضل الموت على ان يبكي على أمراة يقول انه أحبها .. فهو يستحق من الاول ان تتركه.

لانه لم يعرف الحب معها لذلك نطق بهذا الكلام



تحياتي


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ولماذا *البكاء على من باع
​


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> من يفضل الموت على ان يبكي على أمراة يقول انه أحبها .. فهو يستحق من الاول ان تتركه.
> 
> لانه لم يعرف الحب معها لذلك نطق بهذا الكلام


أنا اتحدث اذا هي تركتني ..............فهل هناك واحدة ستترك شخصا وهي تحبه اعتقد هذا كلام  غير واقعي والحزن لاجل هذه يعد قمة الانكسار تخيلي ان هناك مادة معينة درستيها جيدا لكي ترضي معلمتك  والمهم عندما جاء وقت الامتحان معلمتك لم ترضى ان تجعلك تمتحنين فهل عندما تصرين على الامتحان سيعتبر تقدير لذاتك وكرامتك ام انه مهانة وذل وانكسار للا شئ ...........
وعلى العموم هذا الكلام نظريات و كلام على الورق ولكن انا لم اجرب شئ منه هذا مجرد رؤية وفكر .


> *ولماذا *البكاء على من باع


ايوه كده : هذه هي الفكرة التي اريد توصيلها وهي جوهر الكرامة والرجولة ​


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (5 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *ولماذا *البكاء على من باع​


 
لاننا بشر
ولاننا نملك احاسيس
ولاننا كنا في حب
ولاننا كان لدينا مشاعر لذلك الذي باع



تحياتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 سبتمبر 2010)

blue blue eyes قال:


> من يفضل الموت على ان يبكي على أمراة يقول انه أحبها .. فهو يستحق من الاول ان تتركه.
> 
> لانه لم يعرف الحب معها لذلك نطق بهذا الكلام
> 
> ...



*كلا سليم اوي
*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

blue blue eyes قال:


> لاننا بشر
> ولاننا نملك احاسيس
> ولاننا كنا في حب
> ولاننا كان لدينا مشاعر لذلك الذي باع
> ...


*كلامك سليم وانا مؤيدة واضيف نبكى لأن القلب هو الذى احب*
*وهو مصدر المشاعر ومنبع الاحاسيس فيكون سعيد بوجود حبيبة وعندما يفارقة يشعر بالحزن فيبكى فيعطى العقل اشارة*
*للعين ان القلب يبكى فتشاركة العين البكاء فمن لايبكى فانة لم يحب ومن بكى فقد احب *


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفيش بنت تستاهل أصلا
> 
> ان اي راحل يبكي ويندم عليها​*





ومفيش برضه اي راجل يستاهل 
ان اي بنت تبكي عليه 

ده ليس ردا لكلامك(مش كلمه قصاد كلمه) زي ما وصلك من كلامي

انما دي حقيقه وصلتلها حديثا وحبيت اوضحهالك


----------



## love2be (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*كل منا له رأيه الخاص و اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضية 

بس تعرفوا مهما الواحد منا بيمسك نفسة و بيحاول على أد م يقدر يحفظ دموعة الا ان الدموع خاينة عمرها م بتستر صاحبها يفضل كاتم ف نفسه بس بتيجى عليه لحظة بينفجر فيها 
و ساعتها يبقى

راحت فراخك يا بدران  *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *كل منا له رأيه الخاص و اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضية
> 
> بس تعرفوا مهما الواحد منا بيمسك نفسة و بيحاول على أد م يقدر يحفظ دموعة الا ان الدموع خاينة عمرها م بتستر صاحبها يفضل كاتم ف نفسه بس بتيجى عليه لحظة بينفجر فيها
> و ساعتها يبقى
> ...



*طيب وليه كل ده وينفجر وكلام من ده
ما يترجم اي احساس يجيلو وخلاص
سواء بفعل او مش بالفعل
هي جات هنا الرجوله يعني ووقفت
ده بالعكس هنا دموع الراجل هتبقى غاليه اوي ومنزلتش الا لحاجه غاليه عليه
وهنا هو بيقدر واوي 
ودي صفه نادره في الراجل رغم انها من اجمل الصفات فيه 

يا سيدي نجيبلو فراخ تانيه بس هو يعترف 
​*


----------



## love2be (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*سيبك م الفراخ دلوقتى 
المشكلة انه لو ترجم اللى جواه بفعل 
ممكن يأذى نفسه أو غصب عنه يأذى اللى بيحبه​​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*ازاي هياذي نفسو يعني  واللي بيحبو
وضح اكتر*


----------



## love2be (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بص يا باشا 
لو فرضنا ان اللى بتحبها حصلت ظروف و طارت 

هيبقى جواك احساس غبى حاسس انك تايه 

و طبعا الافكار السودة تجيلك ف دماغك تقعد تحرق فصحتك تشرب سجاير نفسك تتسد ع الأكل و تبدأ تمشى مع 100 200 واحدة و تحاول تعوض احساس النقص اللى عنكدك مع كل واحدة فيهم 

يا أما تعيش فذكرياتك و تنسى الدنيا اللى انت عايش فيها 

يا أما تفكر ف الانتقام منها بأى طريقة  *​


----------



## holy day (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياجماعة اسمحولي لكن اكيد لو حبيت امرأة بجد لو ضاعت منك لازم تبكيها بس فيه حاجة لازم تفهموها فيه فرق بين اني اخسر واحدة متستهلش فده يبقي غلطتي من الاول اني اخترت واحدة متستهلش وهنا لوبكيت ابقي ببكي علي عبطي او انها تروح مني بسبب غلطه مني وهنا لو بكيت يبقي ببكي علي اني مقدرتش احافظ عليها ودلوقتي انا لازم ابكي عشان ولا اللي حبيتها اقدر ابقي معاها ولا اللي مش بحبها قادر اعيش معاها ............حد يلحقني *
​


----------



## holy day (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*love2be اسمحلي انا مش معاك يمكن عشان انت لسه شباب واتا عجوز فيه فرق في التفكير بس لو حبيتها بجد عمرك ماحتأزيها ابدا مهما حصل ولو متستهلش يبقي حرام عليك تضيع دقيقة عليها اكتر من كده بالعكس خلي الموضوع ده دافع يخليك اجدع وارجل في مواجهة الماقف انا بقولك كده ومن 20 سنه دخلت مستشفي المجانين عشان حبيبتي سابتني تفتكر دلوقتي الموضوع يستاهل؟صدقني ولا ثانية من اللي ضاع تستاهله*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> ومفيش برضه اي راجل يستاهل
> ان اي بنت تبكي عليه
> 
> ده ليس ردا لكلامك(مش كلمه قصاد كلمه) زي ما وصلك من كلامي
> ...




*اولا مش وصلني حاجه من كلامك
بس ياريت توضحيلي اكتر
ازاي وصلتي للحقيقه دي​*


----------



## love2be (6 سبتمبر 2010)

holy day قال:


> *love2be اسمحلي انا مش معاك يمكن عشان انت لسه شباب واتا عجوز فيه فرق في التفكير بس لو حبيتها بجد عمرك ماحتأزيها ابدا مهما حصل ولو متستهلش يبقي حرام عليك تضيع دقيقة عليها اكتر من كده بالعكس خلي الموضوع ده دافع يخليك اجدع وارجل في مواجهة الماقف انا بقولك كده ومن 20 سنه دخلت مستشفي المجانين عشان حبيبتي سابتني تفتكر دلوقتي الموضوع يستاهل؟صدقني ولا ثانية من اللي ضاع تستاهله*​[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> الشيطان بقى اما بيوسوس للواحد ف لحظة غضب بيعمل أى حاجة تيجى فدماغة
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *بص يا باشا
> لو فرضنا ان اللى بتحبها حصلت ظروف و طارت
> 
> هيبقى جواك احساس غبى حاسس انك تايه
> ...



*هو انا لما قولت يترجم مشاعرو قصدت ده
دي مش صفات تمد الرجوله بحاجه خالص
انا اتكلمت عن ان الراجل يترجم مشاعرو الصادقه 
زي مثلا ان دمعتو تنزل عشان حاجه غاليه عليه
مش بالضروره ست يا سيدي
ده هنا يبقى راجل مفتري مش راجل عندو احساس
وبعدين لما انت شايف انك هتعمل كده عشانها وتحرق دمك وتشرب وتنتقم
كده تبقى كانت حاجه مهمه في حياتك
وزعلك عليها وصل لكده
وصدقني بعد ما تعمل كل ده برضو في الاخير هتعيط
​*


----------



## love2be (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



هو انا لما قولت يترجم مشاعرو قصدت ده
دي مش صفات تمد الرجوله بحاجه خالص
انا اتكلمت عن ان الراجل يترجم مشاعرو الصادقه 
زي مثلا ان دمعتو تنزل عشان حاجه غاليه عليه
مش بالضروره ست يا سيدي
ده هنا يبقى راجل مفتري مش راجل عندو احساس
وبعدين لما انت شايف انك هتعمل كده عشانها وتحرق دمك وتشرب وتنتقم
كده تبقى كانت حاجه مهمه في حياتك
وزعلك عليها وصل لكده
وصدقني بعد ما تعمل كل ده برضو في الاخير هتعيط
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



واحدة واحدة عليا 
انا مش بقولك انا هعمل كده انا بقولك اللى بيحصل ف الغالب مع اكتر الناس*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> واحدة واحدة عليا
> انا مش بقولك انا هعمل كده انا بقولك اللى بيحصل ف الغالب مع اكتر الناس*​



*ولا حاجه عجباك:shutup22:
انت ترجمت كلامي حاجه تانيه فانا بقولك قصدي
ومش قصدي انت
احنا بنتكلم عن الراجل
وانا اتكلمت في الاخر على انك انت بس عشان الحوار 
مش قصدي انت هتعمل كده
مش تزعل من كلامي
احنا بنتحاور
*


----------



## love2be (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



ولا حاجه عجباك:shutup22:
انت ترجمت كلامي حاجه تانيه فانا بقولك قصدي
ومش قصدي انت
احنا بنتكلم عن الراجل
وانا اتكلمت في الاخر على انك انت بس عشان الحوار 
مش قصدي انت هتعمل كده
مش تزعل من كلامي
احنا بنتحاور


أنقر للتوسيع...

lo siento_mucho ربنا م يجيب زعل
 بس تعرفى قلب الراجل أحن من قلب المرأة بكتير
الراجل ممكن يتعصب يزعل يتنرفز 

بس بمجرد م بيسمع كلمة حلوة من حد بيحبه بينسى الموقف و لو مؤقتا عشان ميزعلش اللى بيحبه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> * بس تعرفى قلب الراجل أحن من قلب المرأة بكتير
> الراجل ممكن يتعصب يزعل يتنرفز
> 
> بس بمجرد م بيسمع كلمة حلوة من حد بيحبه بينسى الموقف و لو مؤقتا عشان ميزعلش اللى بيحبه*​




*والعكس صحيح ​*


----------

